# Prayers needed



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh no . . I am so hoping he gets better soon. Sending my care his way.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts for a quick recovery.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Prayers for Regal Charm.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Oh NO!!!! Please let him know I'm sending my prayers!!! Please Please let him be okay/get better!! Sending healing/good vibes. Thanks for this.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I miss his posts and hope he is well soon


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I miss his jokes and stories. I think he's in for a long fight. I hope he gets well soon and my thoughts are with him.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh no! Sending good vibes and prayers.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes. Will do.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Prayers sent...


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Always enjoy his posts! Prayers sent for a full recovery.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

He has my prayers and get well wishes.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh no. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Wishing all the best and a speedy recovery for Regal Charm, I did notice that I haven't seen any posts from him lately and wondered why. Sorry that the reason is not doing well.
Prayers for him, I have missed his witty posts.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Best wishes for a full and quick recovery Regal Charm! Hope to see your posts soon!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Healing vibes sent.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Miss you Regal Charm.....been praying for you!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Prayers continuing. I've been hoping for an update from him. @RegalCharm, you are cared about and missed!


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

sending prayers and swinging chickens that he heals quickly.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Speedy recovery to you Regal Charm. We want to see you back here.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I was wondering why no posts. Prayers and well wishes, happy thoughts for a speedy recovery all headed your way.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank You all for your prayers and good wishes. 

The Dr. from oncology 
says I have stage 4 lung cancer . i am having a VATS biopsy in the morning and will have to stay in the hospital 2 or 3 days afterward. Monday I am having a brain scan to see if it has spread to the brain. And they are going to draw more fluid from the lining around the lung so i will have to go back to surgery for them to do this again. this time they will send it to a lab that can break down the cancer cells to the cancer DNA They will start treatments after they find out what type of cancer it is. 

One lung doctor told me it has already metastasized and I could have weeks to a couple of years to live. So we shall see. so much is going on right now It seems like a bad dream. I don't feel like doing anything. I should have cancelled my 70 th birthday. I don't like the present life gave me. 

I am glad that I have Carmen to talk to . She will listen to me gives me licks on the nose then grabs one of her toys and wants me to play with her. one person said she would take her if her 2 dogs and Carmen would get along.
But No I am not going to let that happen. But it is something I will probably have to plan for and I don't want to think about that . 
@Foxhunter Thank You. It really surprised me that you tracked down my phone number and called me tonight. That was so nice that you did that 
and it lifted my spirit up. And I will call you back next week and a flight to the UK is now #1 on my bucket list. Thanks for the laughs also. I have not been on a big plane since Uncle Sam gave me all those free rides a long time ago. LOL
And boats are out since shark week has been on the TV like forever it seems
Rather go in a plane wreck than slowly be eaten by sharks. Lol

And L i promise to catch up with the letter writing. Laying in the hospital will hopefully give me the time to do so. 

Again Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes they are appreciated much. 





.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@RegalCharm, thank you for taking the time to post. Don't give the nurses too bad of a time while you're in the hospital. Hang in there friend!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

@RegalCharm My thoughts are with you. I wish you all the best.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh no! Please let him know I'm also thinking of him, wishing him well.

Ed to add, just saw the thread & Fox's 1st post, just saw your reply Regal. So sorry to hear.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

There are a lot of people here sending prayers and thoughts your way...
If extra "commotion" is helpful being sent for healing our forum members can rattle and shake the heavens a bit I bet...
Fight on Regal, we are all fighting with you the only way we know how...
My prayers for very talented doctors working on your care, making you the perfect cocktail of medications and for you to remain strong to fight on...


_hlg._


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Sending healing thoughts to Regal Charm!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

@RegalCharm I am so sorry to hear this. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and sending good vibes your way on the daily. You've uplifted us with your posts and now it is time for the HF community to lift you up with ours for you! Keep fighting and no shenanigans to the nice nurses now ;P


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Thinking of you @RegalCharm and sending all the best healing thoughts. Give Carmen a pat from all of us!


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Get better soon!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

My thoughts are with you @RegalCharm, yeah not a very nice present to get. Sorry to hear about it. I hope you get some better news as time goes on. You can kick this!!


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Get well soon @RegalCharm. Keep fighting. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Years ago Uncle Lois was diagnosed with lung cancer and given weeks to live. (He wasn't really my uncle but I called him that.) There was little treatment way back then. The next day he went to his accountant found out that if he died before a year and a day had passed from altering his businesses ownership then the taxman would take over 50% of it all. 

There was little treatment back then (1960s) so pure stubbornness kept him living for just over two years. 

I had forgotten this until I took Aunt out for her fish and chips, Uncle Lois was her B-I-L and she reminded me. 

It was great to talk to you RC and I'm humming for you as are many here. 

I told you that if you do get to the UK I will pick you up and give you a grand tour. You would be welcomed.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Oten it is the will to live and strength of character (determination, "meaness" or 'dog cussedness" as my mother sometimes claims) and faith that determines the outcome. Hoping you have all three in spades. We are all here for you. 



Cancer has made its presence know in our family too many times to be comfortable. I will say that many though have beat the odds in more ways than just getting past what my mom refers to as the "expiration date". I have gotten to the point that I feel even though you need to plan you also don't need to be overly reminded as what you believe will pass often comes to pass. In the world of cancer with so many new treatments and studies there are often miracles that come to pass just as readily. 



y grandmother that had a very curable cancer but no will to live passed in months not the years she was "given". My other that was given days lived 13 years and made history with the right team and interventions plus the will and faith. Prayers for you and yours. Healing thoughts sent.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Adding my prayers & good healing vibes your way @RegalCharm! Always enjoy your posts and looking forward to many more. Hang in there, Buddy!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@RegalCharm sending prayers to you!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

@RegalCharm so sorry to hear about what you're currently dealing with! Thoughts are with you, and hope everything goes well in the next coming appointments!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thinking of you @RegalCharm.... I hope that Carmen is keeping you in good company!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh no, I've been missing his posts. :sad: Sending good vibes his way. :hug:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

@RegalCharm
I was stunned to read your update, I am so sorry to hear such bad news, my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Please keep us updated, sorry to sound selfish, but you are one of the mainstays of this forum and even though we've never met and we often have opposing views, you feel like a friend.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Prayers from here, RC.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for letting us share your difficult news. I do hope that you have family and friends who can be right there with you, cook you some great food when you get back from the next tests, make you laugh, watch movies with you, join you out walking the dog, etc. The best we can do is send digital well wishes.


Please let us know how things are going when you have time from 'real' life to drop in here. Hugs.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@RegalCharm, I’m just now reading this 

sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sending more prayers your way.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry, I replied without reading all the others and missed your update @RegalCharm. I am heartbroken to hear this. As you know, my son battled (and won) cancer recently so it always hits close to home. I hope that like him, it will be a bad memory for you and you will make a full recovery. In the meantime, know that my thoughts are with you and that all of us here at HF are rooting for you! This is such an amazing community. 

How thoughtful that @Foxhunter called you. Think of all of us, covered in horse hair and smelling like hay and leather, sitting there with you cheering you on!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Regal Charm, I have much hope for your recovery. God be with you sir.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

the results of the last round of lung biopsies was good news. The latest biopsies where the Dr. went into my lung between the ribs and took pieces of lung from bottom , middle, upper parts. the lining, lymph node and a piece of rib all came back negative. So the only thing that has been positive so far was the fluid that they original drained from around my lung when I first went to the ER. 

No more fluid has built up around the lung and I am scheduled to have more C Scans end of this month. The brain scan showed nothing going on with the gray matter. LOL.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> the results of the last round of lung biopsies was good news. The latest biopsies where the Dr. went into my lung between the ribs and took pieces of lung from bottom , middle, upper parts. the lining, lymph node and a piece of rib all came back negative. So the only thing that has been positive so far was the fluid that they original drained from around my lung when I first went to the ER.
> 
> No more fluid has built up around the lung and I am scheduled to have more C Scans end of this month. The brain scan showed nothing going on with the gray matter. LOL.


YAY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
@Foxhunter, get yerself gussied up and a tour itinerary mapped out. 

The Regalcharm May be heading your way as soon as this Covid-Crap goes away:cheers::clap::cheers::clap:


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@RegalCharm that is great news! I am so happy to see your post and hope the biopsies are behind you now.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy to hear that great news @RegalCharm!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Great news, @RegalCharm!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks for the update @RegalCharm.... sounds like the news is good so far! Keep it up!! You can beat this! Still keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, that has made my day! 

So relived for you RC


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad to hear an update!!!! Hugs to you!! :hug: I am so happy to hear.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I got really worried when I saw this! Was so happy to see your update, Regalcharm.
Sending hugs your way! 

Renee


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

We shall keep making a great noise to the heavens...
The news is promising Regal...
I shall keep you in my prayers as will many others.. :hug:



_hlg._


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

So glad to hear the results @RegalCharm!!! Best wishes for continued negative results with the next scans!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Your news made my day!


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@RegalCharm - that's wonderful news.:hug:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yay!!!!! I need emojis. Hugs to you and continued prayers. This made my day!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

That is fantastic news @RegalCharm! You got this... it will all be a distant memory in no time. Stay positive and know we will continue to think of you, pray for you, and root for you in any way we can!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Great news, @RegalCharm! Keeping you in our prayers & know we are here for you!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@RegalCharm - Still sending prayers and wanted to say you are in my thoughts!! I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Bradon Jamo (Sep 23, 2020)

We love you Regal Charm! Prayers to him


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I just found this post again and so glad I did! I am so happy and relieved of your biopsy results!!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Praying for quick recovery!!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Any updates? How you doing Regal Charm?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Prayers for you Regal Charm and I do miss your posts


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, please give us an update if you can. I've been thinking about you lately and wondering where you are so @Woodhaven picked a good time to bring this to the forefront.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I agree would love to hear how you are doing. My thoughts are with you and your family during this time!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Missing you buddy.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Thinking about you Regal Charm.....hoping you respond. God be with you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He must have SO MUCH on his plate right now. I can hardly imagine. But, sending good vibes anyway, hoping you get a wee bit of lift from us.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Thinking of you RegalCharm.


----------

